
Facebook is chipping away at privacy – and my profile has been exposed (2016) - annadane
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2016/jun/29/facebook-privacy-secret-profile-exposed
======
Crypt0-5haman
Not a bad article, though from 2016.

SO much has happened since then.

Libra and Calibra are about to go live and Cambridge Analytica stuff was
insane too.

THE GREAT HACK, awesome doc.

I'm about to delet my FB, WhatsApp, Insta and G mail for good.

------
annadane
It makes me curious what Facebook means specifically by 'privacy'. Do they say
it with absolutely no irony?

